# Dollar Store project



## Spice (May 26, 2016)

I was looking for some thing to make a small sign on my table. Went to the dollar store could not find anything but a few starburst signs. Ok, went home with a few items for laundry, I pull out my clothes pins and got a great idea. Not sure if alot of people have thought of this, if so, I am very slow. I just thought I would share.

I can clip them on my small basket that I found at the dollars too.:mrgreen:
I used a hot glue gun to glue it.


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2016)

I've seen something similar to that - Pinterest maybe? But you made great signs that you can put wherever you want. I love the idea of not having the sign permanently fixed to something so you're stuck with it. You'll be able to move the items to a different basket if you want and the sign goes with it. I think they look great and no one can miss your neon pink sign when walking by!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 26, 2016)

I've picked up some like that but they are chalkboards so I can write the information and then just wipe it off it it needs to be changed or just clip it elsewhere.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 18, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I've picked up some like that but they are chalkboards so I can write the information and then just wipe it off it it needs to be changed or just clip it elsewhere.



Cute idea!  Where did you find them?  And how big are they?  Thx!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ruthie said:


> Cute idea! Where did you find them? And how big are they? Thx!


 
They are about 3x4.  I think I found them at Michael's.   They stick to my shelving without ruining it.   I stick them to the window on my bath bomb unit when done and they reuse them with no issues.


----------

